# I think I'm in denial...



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Tell me I'm right and Bonnie isn't bred. Tell me she is just an over conditioned fat doe. I had a buck break out last November and I know that he bred Vixen and Silky. But he is a young guy and would not seem to have the confidence to come near Bonnie. But everyone keeps asking me when Bonnie is due, and I have been in denial that there was even a chance, but looking at her grow in size, and watching her pooch poof up, and her udder is starting to look like it's gaining. I think I'm getting more then I bargained for...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She looks very pregnant, 2 or 3 months pregnant at least.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Yea I'm thinking your in denial! She looks like an end table!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is poofy back there and appears to have baby bumps, she is preggo.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh yea... She is definitely preggers.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lol, hate to say you are in denial but you are.  Yep she looks preggo, agreed with toth probably 2-3 mos.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well... Maybe I should change her name to Bunny. The doeling in her picture is her doeling from October. If she is about 2-3 months that means she is fence bred. Which makes my eye twitch a bit. Maybe be I should run a hot stand right about pecker height. I also need to give Elvira a different nickname then Miss Kitty, I don't want to encourage her to behave like her dam.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep, it's not just a river in Eygpt.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Nah, she's not preggers. She's just somehow managed to get really really fat just in her abdomen and she's been eating plants that make her build an udder. I can't come up with an excuse for the pooch.

Feel better?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Well... Maybe I should change her name to Bunny. The doeling in her picture is her doeling from October. If she is about 2-3 months that means she is fence bred. Which makes my eye twitch a bit. Maybe be I should run a hot stand right about pecker height. I also need to give Elvira a different nickname then Miss Kitty, I don't want to encourage her to behave like her dam.


BAHAHAHAHAHAH! Pecker height, eye twitching!:slapfloor:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Nah, she's not preggers. She's just somehow managed to get really really fat just in her abdomen and she's been eating plants that make her build an udder. I can't come up with an excuse for the pooch.
> 
> Feel better?


LOL Yep. My excuse for the pooch was kidding started in the other does and it was just wishful thinking on her part. I really did tell myself that!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> Well... Maybe I should change her name to Bunny. The doeling in her picture is her doeling from October. If she is about 2-3 months that means she is fence bred. Which makes my eye twitch a bit. Maybe be I should run a hot stand right about pecker height. I also need to give Elvira a different nickname then Miss Kitty, I don't want to encourage her to behave like her dam.


Just re-read your first post. She could definitely be four months pregnant. If that is when the buck got in, that's when she took


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Well... Maybe I should change her name to Bunny. The doeling in her picture is her doeling from October. If she is about 2-3 months that means she is fence bred. Which makes my eye twitch a bit. Maybe be I should run a hot stand right about pecker height. I also need to give Elvira a different nickname then Miss Kitty, I don't want to encourage her to behave like her dam.


:laugh::ROFL:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Beau-Tye is proving himself fertile he bred 3 does in 1 night. That means I'm going to be a very busy woman 04/14. 2 FF 1 trampy doe that has never kidded less then triplets.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Beau-Tye is proving himself fertile he bred 3 does in 1 night. That means I'm going to be a very busy woman 04/14. 2 FF 1 trampy doe that has never kidded less then triplets.


Trampy doe... Love it! Lol


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Denial or not, and I am NO expert, but it really looks like you are going to have some mini-me's walking aroung soon. LoL
Congrats! LoL


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I would bet she is pregnant! Bucks can be pretty inventive when they want!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

shes preggo  we had a buck do that to us this season as well , they got moved wayyyyyyyyyyyy away from the girls .


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

could change her name to fertile myrtle  and the bucks to playboy


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Playboy or Cassanova! LOL


----------

